
Show HN: High Definition Calling and File Sharing Without the Internet - trango
https://web.trango.io
======
trango
Trango is a cross platform, calling and file sharing solution which works on
LAN and the wider internet. Your data never leaves your local Wifi. The
internet is only used to discover those on the same network as you.

We were in the same office and needed a fast, simple way to communicate with
eachother without coming in close contact (covid 19) and wanted to do that
over LAN rather than use tools over the internet NOR use our ancient intercom
system. So now we are using this internally for fast file sharing and good
quality video calls.

It is open source and a self hosted version is available here
[https://github.com/trango-io/trango-self-hosted](https://github.com/trango-
io/trango-self-hosted). Native Windows, Mac, iOS and Android applications are
in the works right now and should be ready sometime at the end of this month.

We have been talking to quite a few of you as to how you would like to use
trango. Many of you would like to use it in offices, factories, hotels and
even homes.

Some very interesting use cases have been built about how trango can be used
off-grid, connecting remote communities to eachother over W(LAN). If you guys
are interested, please join the trango community on reddit and suggest as to
how/where you would like to see trango going:

/r/trango/

Thank you very much guys! Really appreciate the feedback

